# Regenerationsbereich/Pumpe: dauerhaft oder unterbrochen betreiben



## blackbird (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Unser Naturpool (Schwimmbereich und separater Regenerationsbereich) ist jetzt seit drei/vier Wochen in Betrieb. Die erste Algenblüte hatten wir und nach Abfischen der ganzen Fadenalgen, so gut es ging, scheint sie auch nicht wieder zu kommen. 

Zum Thema: Die Poolbauer hatten uns empfohlen, die Pumpe, welche aus dem Regenerationsbereich absaugt und in den Pool reinpumpt, anfangs (ca. 2 Wochen) durchgehend zu betreiben und dann unterbrochen - im Halbstundentakt - weiter laufen zu lassen. Für nachts wurde uns empfohlen, sogar deutlich größere Betriebspausen einzulegen, nicht jedoch länger als maximal 6 Stunden. 

Momentan haben wir die Pumpe ( 140 Watt ) ganztägig mit je 30 Minuten Betrieb und Pause abwechselnd geschaltet.
Für die Nachtstunden wollte ich demnächst ein paar größere Unterbrechungen einstellen.

Wie handhabt ihr das? 

Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## Zacky (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Regenerationsbereich/Pumpe: dauerhaft oder unterbrochen betreiben*

Ich habe meine Pumpe rund um die Uhr am laufen, da meine Regenerationszone von unten durch den Kies durchströmt wird. Durch das dauerhafte Umwälzen bekommen die Pflanzen und die im Kies hoffentlich lebenden Bakterien stets "frisches" Wasser zum Aufbereiten. Auch saugt ja die Pumpe am Oberflächenskimmer und zieht so auch den Oberflächendreck mit ab, bevor dieser sich absetzt.


----------



## blackbird (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Regenerationsbereich/Pumpe: dauerhaft oder unterbrochen betreiben*

Hi Zacky, 
d.h. bei Dir wird - im Gegensatz zu unserer Installation - in die Regenerationszone hinein gepumpt und nicht herausgesaugt...? 
Unsere Teichbauer haben explizit davon gesprochen, dass es gut sei, die Durchströmung zeitweise zu unterbrechen. 

Gibt's noch andere Erfahrungen ? 

Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Zacky (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Regenerationsbereich/Pumpe: dauerhaft oder unterbrochen betreiben*

Ja genau, bei mir läuft's anders herum. Ich pumpe über einen Skimmer an und drücke es dann mit der Pumpe in die 100er Dränagerohre (gelb geschlitzt) und speise so meine Kieszone / Pflanzenzone von unten nach oben. Habe jeweils die Enden nach oben gestellt und mit einem Stopfen zu gemacht. Habe aber zwei-drei kleine Löcher drin um die Luft nach oben raus zu drücken. Wenn ich mal spülen oder absaugen will, mach ich die Stopfen raus und los gehts.

Beim nächsten Mal werde ich aber die orangenen Bio-Dränrohre nehmen, denn die haben mehr Schlitze.


----------



## blackbird (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Regenerationsbereich/Pumpe: dauerhaft oder unterbrochen betreiben*



Zacky schrieb:


> Ja genau, bei mir läuft's anders herum. Ich pumpe über einen Skimmer an und drücke es dann mit der Pumpe in die 100er Dränagerohre (gelb geschlitzt) und speise so meine Kieszone / Pflanzenzone von unten nach oben. Habe jeweils die Enden nach oben gestellt und mit einem Stopfen zu gemacht. Habe aber zwei-drei kleine Löcher drin um die Luft nach oben raus zu drücken. Wenn ich mal spülen oder absaugen will, mach ich die Stopfen raus und los gehts.
> 
> Beim nächsten Mal werde ich aber die orangenen Bio-Dränrohre nehmen, denn die haben mehr Schlitze.



Hi Zacky, 
also sind es bei Dir jetzt auch diese:
 
?

Bei uns wurde es so gemacht, damit man mit der Pumpe den Regenerationsbereich leer pumpen kann, z.B. zum Frühjahr, wenn alles wieder in Betrieb genommen wird ( falls man es über Winter ruhen lässt ).

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Regenerationsbereich/Pumpe: dauerhaft oder unterbrochen betreiben*

Hey tim,auch mein pflanzenbereich wurde und wird wieder tag und nacht mit wasser versorgt (wie bei zacky,reingepumpt). mir erschliest sich der sinn nicht, wieso raus-, statt reinpumpen? im winter blieb das wasser drin. wenn du das wasser abpumst,sterben die pflanzen. . . auch die brauchen im winter wasser zum leben.


----------



## blackbird (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Regenerationsbereich/Pumpe: dauerhaft oder unterbrochen betreiben*

Hi Mandy. 


Moonlight schrieb:


> Hey tim,auch mein pflanzenbereich wurde und wird wieder tag und nacht mit wasser versorgt (wie bei zacky,reingepumpt). mir erschliest sich der sinn nicht, wieso raus-, statt reinpumpen? im winter blieb das wasser drin. wenn du das wasser abpumst,sterben die pflanzen. . . auch die brauchen im winter wasser zum leben.



Es geht ja nicht darum, des nächstens komplett die Pumpe auszumachen, sondern nur Pausen von 30 bis 120 Minuten (Empfehlung der Poolbauer) einzulegen.
Das Wasser im Regenerationsbereich soll, nur nach der Winterpause erneutert und nicht davor geleert werden. Wegen des Erneuerns ist das Rauspumpen aus dem Regenerationsbereich vorteilhaft.
Die Pflanzen sollen natürlich den Winter über im Wasser bzw. Eis stehen - nur wegen des Frosts sollen die Pumpen ggf. außer Betrieb genommen und demontiert werden.

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Zacky (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Regenerationsbereich/Pumpe: dauerhaft oder unterbrochen betreiben*

Hi Tim.

Bei mir siehts genauso aus, wie bei Dir. Über den Winter lass ich das Wasser auch dort wo es ist. Ich schalte Pumpe und Filter über den Winter ab. Wenn ich dann im Frühjahr alles in Betrieb nehme läuft alles von selbst wieder an.

       

Sicherlich könnte ich das zum Abpumpen des Pflanzenteiles auch umklemmen, aber das tut ja nicht not. 

Warum du die Pumpe 1/2 stündlich schalten sollst, verstehe ich aber auch nicht. Ich habe damals meinen Poolfilter / Sandfilteranlage morgens,  nachmittags und spät-abends laufen lassen. Allerdings ja nur um den Schmutz abzusaugen.

Haben sie denn damals gesagt, wieso und warumk nur halbstündlich?


----------



## blackbird (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Regenerationsbereich/Pumpe: dauerhaft oder unterbrochen betreiben*



Zacky schrieb:


> ... Bei mir siehts genauso aus, wie bei Dir...
> Warum du die Pumpe 1/2 stündlich schalten sollst, verstehe ich aber auch nicht...
> Haben sie denn damals gesagt, wieso und warumk nur halbstündlich?


Hi Zacky, 

ja, sie haben gesagt, das wäre für die Bakterien besser, wenn die nicht dauerhaft durchströmt würden, sondern ab und zu - gerne regelmäßig (z.B. 30/30 Min) - in stehendem Wasser ruhen. 
Ich kenn es aus der Aquaristik auch eher so, dass der Filter permanent laufen soll, allerdings wird dadurch ja für die Fische für Oberflächenbewegung und damit für Sauerstoffeintrag im Becken gesorgt. 

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Regenerationsbereich/Pumpe: dauerhaft oder unterbrochen betreiben*

Hallo Tim 
Ich kenn zwar keine Bakkis persöhnlich ,aber halbstündlicher Wechsel ? Haben die ne Armbanduhr oder ne Zwiebel ? 
Nee mal im ernst !
Stillstand , könnte doch heissen das der Sauerstoff der Bakkis zu ende geht ! ?
 Als GWI kann ich dir nur sagen ,einen Pumpenkreislauf unterbricht man nicht, man kann vielleicht die Pumpe drosseln ! Nur elektronisch regelbare ! 
Wenn der Kreislauf zum Stillstand kommt braucht man mehr Leistung als Ihn durchlaufen zulassen !
Zum Thema raus oder rein , 
Seht doch mal die Filter an , da auch eher raus als rein ! Pumpe braucht nicht den Filterwiderstand zu überwinden !
Filter mit dem Drainrohr ,da sollte man genau differenzieren !
Wie bei dir Zacky durch die Rohre pumpen , dann durch das Kiesbett mit Bepflanzung zum Teich! 
Oder !
Das Drainrohr als "Schmutzansaugrohr" ,Wasser wird hier nur durch das Kiesbett mit Bepflanzung gedrückt zum Teich , Hier ist das Drainrohr nur eine Revisionsöffnung !
LG Andre


----------



## blackbird (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Regenerationsbereich/Pumpe: dauerhaft oder unterbrochen betreiben*

Hallo Andre,
der Sauerstoff geht bei Stillstand frühestens nach mehreren Stunden in einen kritischen Bereich, zumindest, wenn die Teichbakterien ähnlich ticken, wie die im Aquarium...
Solange der Wasserkreislauf nicht Luft zieht sollte der Anlauf auch keine große Anstrengung für die Pumpe bedeuten. 
Kann hier natürlich nur von meinen Erfahrungen aus der Aquaristik ausgehen.
Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## Andre 69 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Regenerationsbereich/Pumpe: dauerhaft oder unterbrochen betreiben*

Hallo Tim
Pumpenstillstand !
Must dir vorstellen ,als willst ein Auto schieben . Geht am Anfang schwer los und wenn es erstmal rollt ,dann geht es leichter ! Genau so geht es der Pumpe mit dem Wasser , sie verbraucht dann halt mehr Strom , da erhöhte Last !
LG Andre


----------



## blackbird (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Regenerationsbereich/Pumpe: dauerhaft oder unterbrochen betreiben*

Hi Andre, 
die zwei Sekunden erhöhte Last beim Anlauf sind aber doch kein Ding im Gegensatz zu 50 Prozent Stromersparnis durch die Ruhephasen. Ich hab vorhin nochmal mit dem Poolbauer gesprochen und der meinte, dass man sich durch Ausprobieren an das optimale Verhältnis von Betrieb und Ruhe rantasten muss, aber 50/50 sieht er als absolutes Minimum an, bei der Größe unseres Regenerationsbereichs. Der hat ca. 65% der Oberfläche vom Schwimmbereich und ist ja im Gegensatz zu einem Filter nicht komplett geschlossen. D.h. selbst bei Stillstand sollte ein Sauerstoffeintrag über die Oberfläche stattfinden. 
Bin aber trotzdem noch an weiteren Meinungen interessiert... 

Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## Zacky (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Regenerationsbereich/Pumpe: dauerhaft oder unterbrochen betreiben*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Filter mit dem Drainrohr ,da sollte man genau differenzieren !
> Wie bei dir Zacky durch die Rohre pumpen , dann durch das Kiesbett mit Bepflanzung zum Teich! Oder !



genau so läuft es bei mir... 

Hallo Tim.

Ich würde mich an deine eigenen Erfahrungen aus der Aquaristik halten. Wenn du es hier auch so kennst, dass die Filter und Pumpen durchlaufen, dann halte es so mit dem Teich genauso. Ein Teich ist ein riesiges Außenaquarium (im übertriebenen Sinne).

Die Versorgung der Bakis bezieht sich ja nicht ausschließlich auf den Sauerstoff, sondern ja auch auf die Nährstoffe, welche die Bakis benötigen. Ist es nicht auch so, dass tagsüber die Pflanzen und Algen den Sauerstoff produzieren und über nachts wieder selbst aufbrauchen!?  Oder ist das jetzt falsch rum!? Wenn du da jetzt eine zeitweise Schaltung machst, unterbrichst du ja die Versorgung sowohl von Sauerstoff-angereicherten Wasser, als auch von nährstoffreichen Wasser. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das vielleicht die Bakipopulation irgendwie negativ beeinträchtigt.

Wenn es um die hohe Verbrauchsleistung der Pumpe geht, würde ich auch eher die Leistung reduzieren (drosseln) oder eine kleinere Pumpe nehmen.


----------



## blackbird (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Regenerationsbereich/Pumpe: dauerhaft oder unterbrochen betreiben*

Hi Zacky.



Zacky schrieb:


> ...Ich würde mich an deine eigenen Erfahrungen aus der Aquaristik halten. Wenn du es hier auch so kennst, dass die Filter und Pumpen durchlaufen, dann halte es so mit dem Teich genauso... Wenn es um die hohe Verbrauchsleistung der Pumpe geht, würde ich auch eher die Leistung reduzieren (drosseln) oder eine kleinere Pumpe nehmen...



Vielen Dank für Deine Hinweise. Ich gebe jedoch zu bedenken, dass beim Aquarium der Filter ein geschlossenes System ist (bei meinen zumindest) und der Sauerstoffeintrag - wie schonmal erwähnt - durch die offene Oberfläche sichergestellt sein sollte. Ich werde erstmal, wie von den Poolbauern empfohlen, im halbstündigen Wechsel weiter machen und das Ganze beobachten. 
Drosseln liesse sich die Pumpe nur mechanisch auf der Druckseite, d.h. der nette Nebeneffekt des Stromsparens wäre dann nicht gegeben und eine schwächere Pumpe würde auch für weniger Strömung im Pool sorgen und damit weniger Material in den Überlauf befördern. Das sind also für mich keine wirklichen Optionen. 

Gibt es denn sonst niemanden hier, der seinen Regenerationsbereich nicht dauerhaft durchströmen lässt? 

Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## Bambus Mami (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Regenerationsbereich/Pumpe: dauerhaft oder unterbrochen betreiben*

Hi blackbird!

Die Pumpe unter unserem Regenerationsbereich läuft 50 Minuten pro Stunde, 20 Std am Tag, 365 Tage im Jahr!
Kenn mich jetzt technisch nicht wirklich aus, das saubere Wasser und ein funktionierender Pool geben uns aber Recht. 
Die Einstellung hat übrigens der Poolbauer vorgenommen.

Vielleicht hilft Dir die Info.....
Liebe Grüße von 
Bambus Mami


----------



## blackbird (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Regenerationsbereich/Pumpe: dauerhaft oder unterbrochen betreiben*

Hi Bambus Mami. 



Bambus Mami schrieb:


> ...Die Pumpe unter unserem Regenerationsbereich läuft 50 Minuten pro Stunde, 20 Std am Tag, 365 Tage im Jahr!



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, dann gibt es also noch andere Poolbauer, die dem Regenerationsbereich eine Ruhephase verpassen. 

Liebe Grüße, Tim


----------

